# Tyco curves



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Can someone tell me the diiferent sizes of curves available for Tyco (newer style, Tyco-S I believe) track. Or, point me to where I can get that info.

Thanks.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Tyco curves are 6" radius, 9" radius and 12" radius; on both the old Tyco "S" snap lock track and the newer push lock track. I've never seen a 15" radius in any Tyco track. I like the old snap lock Tyco track, other than the shallow slot.

Tom


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks. 

I thought there was a HT member that made some Tyco compatible curves that were either 15" or 18" a few years ago. Does anyone else remember this or am I having a senior moment?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe Grand Cheapskate is the tyco curve guy to talk to. You might have somein your possession now... He didn't go to 18'" though.. Maybe not even 15".


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Tyco made the following:

1/4 curves: 6" and 9"
1/8 curves: 9", 12" and 9" bank

I had the 6" 1/8 and 15" 1/8 made 8-10 years ago and still have them for sale along with all the other pieces of Tyco/Mattel track. My track pieces are the new/current style and are NOS. 

Joe


----------

